# One Piece Pirate Warriors PS3



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Settembre 2012)

Non me ne fotte un caxxo di Fifa, Pes, Resident Evil ed altro, domani esce il gioco di One Piece ed è BELLO


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Settembre 2012)

Recensione del gioco

http://www.gamestartnews.it/review/one-piece-kaizoku-musou/


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

wow, se lo trovo a un bel prezzo lo compro...peccato che non è tipo Dragon Ball Budonkai Tenkaichi


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2012)

Io AMO One Piece. Però non ho mai giocato a nessun gioco, vuoi perchè non ho console, vuoi perchè non mi informo, vuoi perchè non mi ispirano mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io AMO One Piece. Però non ho mai giocato a nessun gioco, vuoi perchè non ho console, vuoi perchè non mi informo, vuoi perchè non mi ispirano mai



si infatti adesso è il miglior manga in circolazione...il bello è che mancano tipo 10 anni alla conclusione del capolavoro


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2012)

Ho cominciato a prenderli che ero un ragazzino, ancora lo leggo, fantastico a dir poco


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

OP   miglior manga di SEMPRE.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> wow, se lo trovo a un bel prezzo lo compro...peccato che non è tipo Dragon Ball Budonkai Tenkaichi



Secondo me invece la struttura del gioco si sposa bene con One Piece.
Forse però una modalità picchiaduro avrebbe dato quel qualcosa in più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece la struttura del gioco si sposa bene con One Piece.
> Forse però una modalità picchiaduro avrebbe dato quel qualcosa in più



in futuro lo devono fare un picchiaduro...cmq bisogna vedere se il grande Oda riesce a tenere l'opera su questi livelli...non è facile


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2012)

Beh la tiene su livelli spaventosamente alti da almeno un decennio. E' veramente bravo. Cosi pieno di misteri, cosi imprevedibile, cosi intricato, cosi coinvolgente...in grado di spaziare da momenti seri a momenti comici, da momenti profondi e di insegnamento. 

Poi i personaggi..... tanta roba... un grande punto, il miglior manga che abbia mai letto.


----------

